# Got my 595



## Shaggybx (Feb 2, 2008)

I bought the bike in Tucson a few weeks ago,rode it around there.What an awesome looking and riding bike.UPS delivered it to my house in NY today.I was happy to see it came unscathed.I can't believe I spent so much on a bicycle,I'm just a blue collar guy.My friends think I'm nuts.
What a difference from my aluminum Cannondale.This is my 40th birthday present to myself,my dream bike.
The pic is not the best


----------



## Shaggybx (Feb 2, 2008)

http://gallery.roadbikereview.com/showphoto.php?photo=40041&cat=500&ppuser=304683


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Classic bike and great build. Man, that makes me miss my white 595...


----------



## groundzero (Oct 25, 2004)

congrats!! what wheelset is that and did you weigh the bike yet?


----------



## scslite (Nov 11, 2006)

Very nice setup! All you need now is the Credit Agricole team kit and you're set.  

Enjoy the bike to the fullest! :thumbsup:


----------



## Shaggybx (Feb 2, 2008)

Thank You guys ,I really appreciate it. 
The wheels are Reynolds Attack clinchers.I also have Reynolds stem and water cages.I have my 105 pedals on there now from my Cdale.Fizik Arione Saddle.FSA bar.
I weighed it on one of those spring hand held scales(don't know how accurate it is) it was around 15 3/4 lbs.It's an XL.I love the lug frame look.
The thing I was really happy about, was that I didn't have to cut the frame.It fit like a glove with a couple of shims.:thumbsup:


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Shaggybx said:


> Thank You guys ,I really appreciate it.
> The wheels are Reynolds Attack clinchers.I also have Reynolds stem and water cages.I have my 105 pedals on there now from my Cdale.Fizik Arione Saddle.FSA bar.
> I weighed it on one of those spring hand held scales(don't know how accurate it is) it was around 15 3/4 lbs.It's an XL.I love the lug frame look.
> The thing I was really happy about, was that I didn't have to cut the frame.It fit like a glove with a couple of shims.:thumbsup:


Very nice. How tall is you or is you ain't? And what's your inseam...cycling inseam if you got it?


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Shaggybx said:


> I can't believe I spent so much on a bicycle,I'm just a blue collar guy.My friends think I'm nuts.
> What a difference from my aluminum Cannondale.This is my....... dream bike.


Your friends don't get it but everyone here does! Congratulations on going for it in spite of what your accountant or friends think! :thumbsup:


----------



## Shaggybx (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm hearing "You spent that much and it doesn't even have a motor,you could've bought a motorcycle instead" 
Forrest I'm 6'1,my cycling inseam is 35 1/2.The seat is 80cm from the center of the crank to the top of the seat.
I got measured using the Specialized body geometry jig.


----------



## zedXmick (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice Bike!!!!


Thats the 595's best color. :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

Congrats Shaggy - this is a big step-up from the C'dale.

Have a 595 myself, finally got to take her out last weekend (had built her up in Jan) as the weather here in Boston just has not been kind enough until then - oh what a wait.

And as for those friends - well, I get comments like that all the time, so much so, I just don;t tell people how much I spend and just say, it was enough. Besides, it is still cheaper than a car or motorcycle, esp when you factor in gas and insurance. That's always my argument.

Enjoy!


----------



## Shaggybx (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks Johnny 
I really appreciate it!
I hope you enjoy your baby also,I bet she's a real beauty.
Ride safe bro:thumbsup:


----------



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

Here she is Shaggy

Her name is Michelle

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=124304


----------



## Shaggybx (Feb 2, 2008)

Sweet:thumbsup:


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

*When I was younger*



Johnnysmooth said:


> Congrats Shaggy - this is a big step-up from the C'dale.
> 
> Have a 595 myself, finally got to take her out last weekend (had built her up in Jan) as the weather here in Boston just has not been kind enough until then - oh what a wait.
> 
> ...


Actually, not that much younger LOL, I used to be bad like that, commenting on stuff, that's a lot of money etc...

Look at how much money people spend on diet programs, personal trainers, plasma tv's, sport bikes, antiques, whatever, and there is absolutely nothing wrong with that. For all the enjoyment you'll get out of it, it's well worth it. I have heart disease in my family, father and uncles with bypass surgery, that's real expensive in every way...

Unless they're giving their money to Feed the Children or some other charity and living an ascetic life, what's the point in commenting. Some devout, charitable person would probably never make that kind of comment in the first place..

Even though the money may sound like a lot, it can be reasonably justified, but it's really not necessary to justify it in the first place...

Anyway, enjoy!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice bike!! All components go really well togeather. How do you find the ride?

Cheers!



Shaggybx said:


> http://gallery.roadbikereview.com/showphoto.php?photo=40041&cat=500&ppuser=304683


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

That's a sweet looking bike, and the good news is it rides even better than it looks! I know because I have one too. I love the white frame, I get lots of nice compliments every where I go. Sweet bike!


----------



## Shaggybx (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks bro! 
White is definitely hot.
Nice ride buddy :thumbsup:


----------



## boysa (Apr 8, 2007)

Nice ride... I know, I just had a 595 built up myself. I made the mistake (against recommendations...  ) of purchasing a different frame about a year ago and finally was able to make the switch. Got a deal on an '07 from R&A while I was visiting NJ/NY in black. I never thought I would like the color, but when I saw it in person I realized it was more of an "absence" of color... simply clear coat over that beautiful carbon weave. Don't want to bash another company, so I'll simply say the switch was the best decision I've made in a long time. I couuldn't possibly be happier, and the only problem with Look is getting off the frame! I don't want to stop riding. Actually, it's more of my wife's problem!

As far as the $$ goes... remember, you can't take it with you. I work hard for the money I earn, so why shouldn't I spend it?


----------



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

Like that White saddle you go there - is it a Fizik Ailante? Where did you get it.


----------



## Shaggybx (Feb 2, 2008)

Another pic


----------

